# Traction Drive pulley spring location on frame



## stones53 (Sep 30, 2018)

My model is 944.528393 27in. 1350 model (Canadian ), i was replacing the belts and the idler pulley spring got disconnected on the frame, does anybody have a diagram or a photo of the location where the spring connects ?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

My son has a Craftsman model 944.522300 which is about a 2002 model 11/30. I am rebuilding it for him. The attached pic shows the wheel drive idler spring chassis location.


----------



## stones53 (Sep 30, 2018)

Thank You , I will check it later.


----------

